# betta question



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

I am considering getting a betta for my planted tank, but I need to know if they would eat shrimp. I would like to get some shrimp in the future but need to know if they would be compatible with a betta.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

nivekid said:


> I am considering getting a betta for my planted tank, but I need to know if they would eat shrimp. I would like to get some shrimp in the future but need to know if they would be compatible with a betta.


If you are planning on having your shrimp have babies, the betta will likely eat every last one unless you have an enormously heavily planted tank with tons of java moss, najas, and other such plants for the babies to hide in.

As for adults, it depends upon the individual personality of the betta. Some bettas see a shrimp and immediately go into attack mode; other bettas (such as the female betta I currently have) are perfectly fine with (adult) shrimp and don't show the slightest bit of aggression. So it really depends upon your individual betta.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Considering how well a couple of female bettas decimated my guppy fry in a very heavily planted tank with a bunch of moss, I'd say they'd devour any shrimp small enough to fit in their mouths. Of course as JohnPaul says, you could get lucky and have a lazy, easy going betta.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I was really just curious if things could work out between the two species. It seems that I won't be getting any shrimp in this tank because last night I just added two female bettas. They are already hunting the snails like mad. Anywho I guess I could try some adult amanos and see how they react. I'll have to think about that one first though.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You could try ghost shrimp for a test. They're inexpensive and no great loss if the bettas go after them.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> You could try ghost shrimp for a test. They're inexpensive and no great loss if the bettas go after them.


Bingo. Most LFS's sell ghost shrimp as feeders at like 6 for $1. Give those a try, if the bettas eat them then no big loss.


----------

